# Help!!! -plastic Heron's - Is It True



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Is it true that if you put one of these by your pond heron's will stay away!
really concerned as my OH has removed the net from our pond and I do not want to risk my fish being served on a plate to the heron's!!!
DT


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

I'd put the net back on, while plastic herons do work in some cases a real heron may start to wise up and realize it's a fake. The general theory is that if a heron sees another by a pond then it will simply move on and find another pond for its dinner.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't know one way or the other but if the net has already been removed from the pond, then I guess it won't hurt to try.

Will a plastic bath duck not work?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Will a plastic bath duck not work?


I'm afraid not.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

So if I keep moving the heron around would it help?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> So if I keep moving the heron around would it help?


It might do, every method is trial and error really.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Put the net back!!!!!!

We lost all our fish to a Heron at our old house in one night


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Would having two plastic ones help at all?
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

here you go sweet heart.

If you look you can read other peoples reviews whom have bought and used the products.

I sincerely hope to help.

http://www.winbuyer.co.uk/cat-113/k...1/?c=7500113&gclid=CKynp7-eqpoCFUQI3wod3S-S0w


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

rainy said:


> Put the net back!!!!!!
> 
> We lost all our fish to a Heron at our old house in one night


That's two votes in favour of the net...


----------

